# Unknown Thames Tugs



## karbine

Mainly to Riverman but also anyone else who can help.

I have a few photos of tugs i cannot work out what they are,any ideas?:

http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/index.php?cat=11


----------



## karbine

I Found out 2 of the tugs with help from people:

Riverman, do you have any info on these?:

- John Hawkins, built 1946 
- Margret Locket Charington Gardner & Locket 
- Sun 16 or 17?

Thanks in advance (Thumb)


----------



## Bob S

*SUN XVII * went to Italian company Rimorchiatori Napoletani about 1966/67 under the name *RANIA G*. Remember seeing her as such outward bound on the Thames at Rainham whilst working there, didn't carry a camera in those days so missed an opportunity to record it. She looked very smart with a black funnel with white interlocking RN.
Built 1946
233 grt

*MARGARET LOCKET * became the *P B EVERARD * in 1970.
Built 1951
74 grt


----------



## karbine

Thanks bob

Do you happen to know if this is the SUN XVII ? looks like it to me : http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/displayimage.php?album=31&pos=1


----------



## Riverman

Karbine....first picture looks like, JP Knights KUNDAH in Gaselee's funnel colours, KHURDAH, John Hawkins.

Also included info on Margaret Locket.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

69 GRT, (66'5"x17'6"x8'3")
1 scr, diesel 7cyl British-Polar-Atlas, 520bhp-418kW

KUNDAH
1939: Built by "Richards (Shipbuilders) Ltd" at Lowestoft
1939: delivered to "J.P. Knight Ltd" at London
1982: broken up in Cromarty Firth

-------------------------------------------------------------

Registered: (GBR)ON 160702
50 GRT, 0 NRT, (60'0"x16'0"x6'8")
1 scr, diesel 6cyl Atlas-Diesel, Stockholm, type M61?, 500bhp, sp 8kn
re-engined 1959 diesel 5cyl (1936) Polar-Atlas type M6, 375 bhp, sp 10kn
re-engined 1964 diesel Lister, 495bhp-369kW

KHURDAH
1930 -xx/07: Launched by "Medway Slipway & Co" (J.P. Knight) at Rochester (keel laid -04/1928)
1931 -xx/01: delivered to "J.P. Knight" (Thames Lighterage) at London
1943: engine rebuilt at Rochester
1959: re-engined diesel 5cyl (1936) Polar-Atlas type M6, 375 bhp
(second hand from a Port Clyde Pilot vessel), fitted by "Greenwich Marine" at Rochester
1962: To "J.P. Knight (London) Ltd" at London
1964: re-engined diesel Lister, 495bhp-369kW, fitted by "R.H. Green & Silley Weir Ltd" at Blackwall
1982: broken up at Grays, Essex [not on T W Ward Ltd lists - 1982 was a bit late for them]

Registered: (GBR)ON 184562
74 GRT, 0 NRT, (70.7'x18.1'x7.3')
1 scr, diesel 6cyl British-Polar, 460bhp-336kW, sp 10,5kn

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Registered: (GBR)ON 181555
50 GRT, 0 NRT, (59.7'x16.2'x6.9')
1 scr, diesel British Polar type M441, 295bhp-205kW, sp 10kn

JOHN HAWKINS
1946: Built by "Rowhedge Ironworks Co" at Rowhedge (GBR) (YN 674)
1946: delivered to "John Hawkins Ltd" at London (GBR)
1970: To "M Tugs Ltd" at London (GBR)
1970: To "Darling Bros. Ltd" at London (GBR), renamed ARTHUR DARLING
1977: To ?? (KWT)
fate unknown

-------------------------------------------------------------------


MARGARET LOCKET
1951: Built by "Cochrane & Sons Ltd" at Selby (GBR) (YN 1374)
(launched as MARGARET)
1951: delivered to " Charrington Gardner & Locket Co Ltd" at London (GBR) as MARGARET LOCKET
1965: To "Charrington Lighterage Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
1969: To "F.T.Everard & Sons Lighterage Ltd" at London (GBR), renamed P.B. EVERARD
1981: To "W.G.S. Crouch & Sons Ltd" at Greenhithe (GBR), renamed JAYNE SPEARING
1984: To "Tidal Marine & Dredging Services (Essex) Ltd" (GBR)
1984: To "Riverway Development Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
1988: To "J.G. Jakubait & Sons" at London (GBR)
1992: registration cancelled (broken up on the Thames ??)

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Superb info mate (Applause) Such a shame these old tugs get cut up and are not around anymore


----------



## Riverman

Karbine.....third picture, SUN XVII at Wapping probably when she was sold and changing her name to RANIA.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

UK Navy Empire tug, Foremost-class
Registered: LR47-48:14030 /LR50-51:77782 /LR56-57:79210 /LR60-61:82000 /LR66-67:534436
IMO 5344360 /(GBR)ON 181517 /(ITA)ON 1031
233 GRT, 5 NRT, L34,40m(32,01), B8,26m(8,23), D3,563m(3,81)
(112.8'(105.2')x27.1'x11.7' or 112'10"(105'0")x27'1"27'0")x11'8.1/4"(12'6"))
1 scr, T3cyl by shipbuilder, oil fired, 150nhp-700ihp

EMPIRE MARGARET
1946 -14/06: Launched by "A. Hall & Co" at Aberdeen (GBR) (YN 713)
1946: -14/11: delivered to the UK MOT Ministry of Transport
1946: Sold to (Sun Tugs) "W.H.J. Alexander Ltd" at London (GBR) for £33,000, renamed SUN XVII
(GBR flag, regd London, ON 181517, c/s GQYG)
1968: To "RN - Societa Rimorchiatori Napoletani" at Naples (ITA), renamed RANIA G.
(ITA flag, regd Napoli, ON 1031, c/s IMBK, 251 GRT, 28 NRT)
1983: owners restyled to "RN - Rimorchiatori Napoletani SM"
1983: to Italian shipbreakers
1983: 27/06: breaking up commenced at Palermo (ITA)

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Thanks alot mate,good to have such a useful man like yourself to help (*)) 

My records show that P.B Everard was the TID 64 is this right? 

-------

1944 TID 64, 1946 CLAUDE, 1955 P.B. EVERARD

TID-class (numbered from 1 to 183, no nr 13) (T.I.D.=Tug,Inshore and Dock)
53,59 GRT, 14,47NRT, L21,46m(19,84), B5,30m, D2,23m(2,40) (65.0'x17.0'x7.4')
welded steel, 1 scr, C2cyl by ?? (first 90 coal fired, next oil fired) 36bhp-220ihp, sp 8,5kn

1944 -25/01: Launched by 'Richard Dunston' at Thorne (YN T.473)
1944 -xx/02: completed for the UK MOWT Ministry of War Transport, to naval duties
1945 -xx/12: To unknown in France, renamed CLAUDE
1955: To 'F.T. Everard & Sons Ltd', renamed P.B. EVERARD
1969: for breaking up to 'Stour Salvage Ltd' at Harwich


----------



## karbine

Hi mate instead of keep coming back and asking you i wondered if you have any info on the following:

Port of London Authorities pusher tug BROODBANK & PLA ALBERT
Thames & Medways tug - WARRIOR
The tug ANETKA seen near Tower Bridge inside the Pace fuel barge
Bennets old german pusher tug - BILLY BENNETT 
General Marines old tug - DIDO (is she now the tug laying in a poor state on the Millwall slipway near Greenwich pier??)
The William Ryan (is she still about? was the oldest Thames tug at one time,be a shame if she got cut up havent seen her though)

I also took these 2 stills from an old movie about 1950 on the Thames,a knights tug and one unknown i cant make out,any ideas?










Thanks in advance


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> Thanks alot mate,good to have such a useful man like yourself to help (*))
> 
> My records show that P.B Everard was the TID 64 is this right?
> 
> -------
> 
> 1944 TID 64, 1946 CLAUDE, 1955 P.B. EVERARD
> 
> TID-class (numbered from 1 to 183, no nr 13) (T.I.D.=Tug,Inshore and Dock)
> 53,59 GRT, 14,47NRT, L21,46m(19,84), B5,30m, D2,23m(2,40) (65.0'x17.0'x7.4')
> welded steel, 1 scr, C2cyl by ?? (first 90 coal fired, next oil fired) 36bhp-220ihp, sp 8,5kn
> 
> 1944 -25/01: Launched by 'Richard Dunston' at Thorne (YN T.473)
> 1944 -xx/02: completed for the UK MOWT Ministry of War Transport, to naval duties
> 1945 -xx/12: To unknown in France, renamed CLAUDE
> 1955: To 'F.T. Everard & Sons Ltd', renamed P.B. EVERARD
> 1969: for breaking up to 'Stour Salvage Ltd' at Harwich


That is the info I have.
The second P.B. Everard was the Margaret Locket

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> I also took these 2 stills from an old movie about 1950 on the Thames,a knights tug and one unknown i cant make out,any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance


The first picture looks like the Khurdah.

The second, no idea. Trying to figure out the marking on the funnel I thought it was a large white "T" which could have been Thames & General but they were not in existance in the fifties.

Riverman


http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> Hi mate instead of keep coming back and asking you i wondered if you have any info on the following:
> 
> Port of London Authorities pusher tug BROODBANK & PLA ALBERT
> Thames & Medways tug - WARRIOR
> The tug ANETKA seen near Tower Bridge inside the Pace fuel barge
> Bennets old german pusher tug - BILLY BENNETT
> General Marines old tug - DIDO (is she now the tug laying in a poor state on the Millwall slipway near Greenwich pier??)
> The William Ryan (is she still about? was the oldest Thames tug at one time,be a shame if she got cut up havent seen her though)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Nothing on the ALBERT and BILLY BENNETT.

*BROODBANK

*189 GRT, L17,10m, B9,40m, D2,70m
2x diesel 4tew 8cyl Crossley, 1015bhp-746kW total

BROODBANK
1966: Built by "James W. Cook (Wivenhoe) Ltd" at Wivenhoe (YN 1330)
1966: delivered to "PLA - Port of London Authority" at London
1994: To "Briggs Commercial Ltd" at Burntisland
1995: rebuilt to workboat and for pushing (265 GT, L28,50m, B9,45m, D4,27m), renamed FORTH CONSTRUCTOR

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*WARRIOR

*58 GRT
1 scr, diesel, 390bhp-291kW

VANOC
1937: Built by "Richard Dunston" at Thorne (GBR)
?? 19xx: To "Vokins & Co Ltd" at London (GBR) ??
1975: To "Thames & General Lighterage Co Ltd" at London (GBR), renamed GENERAL I
1983: To "Ron Livett" at London (GBR), renamed WARRIOR
1984: To "Thames & Medway Towage Ltd" (Ron Livett) at London (GBR)
2005: still in service

-------------------------------------------------------------------

*ANETKA*

27 GRT
1 scr, diesel 'PUK'

??
1966: Built by ?? at Szczecin (POL)
1966: delivered to ??
1994: To "Anekta Marine Ltd" at London (GBR), renamed ANETKA
2006: still in service

------------------------------------------------------------------

*DIDO

*(sisterships: DAPHNE, DIANA, DAWN, DAIRING, DEBORAH, DAINTY, DIDO) 
Registered: (GBR)ON 300141
30 GRT
1 scr, diesel, 143bhp-105kW

M.S.C. DIDO
1959: Built by "Isaac Pimblott & Sons" at Northwich (GBR) (YN 772)
1959: delivered to "MSC - Manchester Ship Canal Co" at Manchester (GBR)
1989: To "General Marine Services" at London (GBR)
199x: renamed DIDO
200x: sold to ?? at Southampton (GBR)
2005: spotted on a scrapyard in Southampton (GBR)

----------------------------------------------------------------------

*WILLIAM RYAN

*Registered: (GBR)ON 125674
87 GRT (later 72 GRT), 15 NRT, (71.5'x17.6'x9.5')
1 scr, C2cyl, 46nhp
re-engined 1956 diesel, 537bhp-395kW

TORO
1908: Built by "Union Lighterage Co Ltd" at Blackwall (GBR)
(designed by "James Pollock Sons & Co Ltd" at Faversham (GBR) (YN 177))
1908: delivered to "Union Lighterage Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
19xx: To "B. Jacob & Sons Ltd" at London (GBR)
1951: To "W.R. Cunis Ltd" at Woolwich, London (GBR)
1956: reengined diesel, 537bhp-395kW, renamed WILLIAM RYAN
197x: To "Redland" (GBR)
198x: To "Cleanaway Ltd" at Rainham (GBR)
2000: sold to Paul Williams and Colin Bullock (GBR) for £1 as 'non commercial worker'
2002: spotted 03/09 in London (GBR)
2004: current status as "Preserved, Thames", moored inside Coldharbour Jetty (Cleanaway) at Rainham (GBR)
2005: spotted at Hoo Marina (GBR)

Riverman


http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Thanks,it maybe the 60s then im that sure. 

I have a photo on my site (http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=1) of a tosher called Sydney G do you have any detailed info on her i only have basic owner info no real history. Im sure she was renamed as a tosher i know well.

Do you think this tug on the millwall slipway could be the MSC Dido or maybe the DEBORAH? http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/thumbnails.php?album=search&type=full&search=Dido

Ive been trying to get a good view of it for ages but i cant get close to work out if it is or not,it really does look like it.

I also snapped this photo of the tug i asked you a while back the red tosher we didnt work out,this is a much better photo of her : http://img439.imageshack.us/img439/967/cimg64870os.jpg

and another tug/trawler spotted near Greenwich in a very bad state,any ideas: http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/5232/cimg64357ov.jpg


-------

you made a little mistake too by pasting the warrior info as the tug above it (*))
Great to hear the William Ryan is still about it was a great tug for its age,do you have any photos of her recently?


* Thanks so mcuh for all this help your giving,im very greatful*


----------



## karbine

Any ideas on these yet?


----------



## Riverman

Hi Karbine....a little info for you.

*SYDNEY G*

1 scr, diesel, 150bhp

SIDNEY G.
1954: Built by "J.R. Hepworth" at Paull (GBR)
1954: delivered to "W.J.R. Whitehair Ltd" at London (GBR)
196x: To "Union Lighterage Co Ltd"
1971: To "Sutherland Bros"
1977: To "Darling Bros Ltd" at London (GBR), renamed ARTHUR DARLING
1985: To "Crusader Marine" (GBR), renamed LADY LEIGH
198x: To "(M Tugs) McCann Tugs Ltd" at London (GBR)
1989: To ?? (GBR), renamed MALTA
200x: To Palmers at Gravesend (GBR) ??, renamed BEN S.
200x: To ?? (GBR), renamed SYDNEY G.

http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Sydney%20G%20(9-7-05).jpg
--------------------------------------------------------------

The tug on the slip at Millwall I don't think is either Dido or Deborah, it is to distant to make out. I have enlarged a section of the picture so you can see for yourself and perhaps make out who it is.

http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Dido_4.jpg

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The red hulled tug inside of the Lucy C is the KIERA G.

*KIERA G
*
27 GRT, (46'x11'x6'8")
1 scr, diesel 3cyl Crosley

KENNETH G.
1953: Built by "Cochrane" at Bow Creek, London (GBR)
1953: delivered to "W.J.R. Whitehair Ltd" at London (GBR)
196x: To "Union Lighterage Co Ltd" at London (GBR)
197x: To "Cubow Ltd" at Woolwich (GBR), renamed CUBOW
(William Cunis and Bowker & King joint venture with shipyard at Woolwich, just upstream of the ferry terminal)
19xx: To "Tough & Henderson Ltd"
1983: To "Hastings Bros" at Brentford (GBR)
1983: re-engined diesel RollsRoyce Eagle Turbo, 190bhp
19xx: renamed KG
2005: To "Murphy Marine Services" at ?? (GBR), renamed KIERA G.
2006: to be re-engined diesel Volvo Penta, 280bhp

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sorry I don't know anything about the trawler.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bonus

http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Broodbank(7-92).jpg

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Your a star mate,I knew i remembered that SYDNEY G as the Malta just couldent think if i was right.

The Dido? photo im still looking into. Thanks for the KIERA G thats cleared up a puzzle ive had a few months.

Great photos,is it possible i can use them on my site with credit to you,especially the Syd G one its very good.


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> Your a star mate,I knew i remembered that SYDNEY G as the Malta just couldent think if i was right.
> 
> The Dido? photo im still looking into. Thanks for the KIERA G thats cleared up a puzzle ive had a few months.
> 
> Great photos,is it possible i can use them on my site with credit to you,especially the Syd G one its very good.


Glad to be of help.

The pics of Sygney G and Broodbank are mine, you can use them if you wish.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Thanks very much.

The Sydney G looks a real mess in that photo,when was her wheelhouse removed do you know? she also has a smashed window,did the owners seen in the photo tidy her up after this photo was taken?


----------



## karbine

Riverman,

Do you have any information on the tosher "Teddington" once owned by Tough's?

Regards


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> Riverman,
> 
> Do you have any information on the tosher "Teddington" once owned by Tough's?
> 
> Regards


 There were two TEDDINGTONS owned by Toughs, one built in 1917 and one in 1949. I assume it is the latter one you are after.* 

==========================================


Registered: (GBR)ON 183192
6 GRT, 1 NRT, (26.6'x8.6'x4.1')
1 scr, diesel, 42bhp
re-engined 19xx diesel Leyland, 150bhp
re-engined 19xx diesel BMC (taxi engine)

TEDDINGTON
1949: Built by "Brooke Marine Ltd" at Oulton Broad (GBR)
1949: delivered to "Tough & Henderson Ltd" at Teddington (GBR)
(GBR flag, ON 183192)
(was she sold pre-1966, as doesn't appear in combined fleet of Clements-Tough?)
19xx: To Ted Harris at Brentford (GBR)
19xx: To P. Walsh (GBR)
2006: still in existence


There is a recent (March 2006) picture of her in St.Kathrines Dock, which unfortunately is NOT my picture.....................

http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Teddington.jpg

Riverman


*


----------



## karbine

Thanks for the info. Thats a great picture,i took a photo of her yesterday but does not look as good as she did in march.

http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/displayimage.php?album=search&cat=0&pos=5

Its not a tug but i dont spose you know anything about the Eileena now owned by Catarmaran Cruisers as a fuel coaster?


----------



## Riverman

Sorry, can't help you on the Eileena.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

She was a tug and operated for Atlas Towage and maybe Gaselees along with the Richard Hart.

Hope this helps you find some info on her.


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> She was a tug and operated for Atlas Towage and maybe Gaselees along with the Richard Hart.
> 
> Hope this helps you find some info on her.


I have come across a towing barge named Eileena. This a tank barge fitted with a tow hook and capable of towing one, maybe two lighters, and reported as once being owned by Gaselee.

Is this the barge you asking about.


http://riverman.gotdns.com/net_pics/Eileena.jpg

I will see if I can get any info on her during the week.

Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Thats the one. She used to tow out of bullhead dock,Rotherhithe

Photo i took of her and how she looks now : http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/albums/userpics/10001/normal_CIMG7577.JPG

Great picture by the way? What year was that late 1980s? early 90s?


----------



## Riverman

karbine said:


> Thats the one. She used to tow out of bullhead dock,Rotherhithe
> 
> Photo i took of her and how she looks now : http://coppermine.galacnet.com/riverthames/albums/userpics/10001/normal_CIMG7577.JPG
> 
> Great picture by the way? What year was that late 1980s? early 90s?


I have asked a couple of mates regarding the Eileena but not much more info than you already know. They both agree she was Atlas Towage, was on Admiralty service during the war something to do with barrage balloons in the Thames estuary. They both disagree with her working for Gaselee. Something may come to light in a fortnights time when I have words with some of the other lads at Barge Race on the Thames.

Not sure when the picture was taken but the file I got is dated Jan 2005.

=====================================================

Some info on the Friston Down which you don't seem to have. By the way I dispute the 21 ton bollard pull you have for her (unless she has a new LARGER engine than listed).


Registered: (GBR)ON ??
99 GRT, L24,3m, B8,0m, D2,7m
1 scr, diesel, 660bhp-485kW

FRISTON DOWN
1964: Built by "Richard Dunston Ltd" at Thorne (GBR)
1964: delivered to "Humphrey & Grey (Lighterage) Ltd" at London (GBR)
1983: To "London & Rochester Trading Co Ltd" (Crescent Shipping), Rochester (GBR)
1988: To "Medway Port Services" (GBR)
1993: To "GPS - General Port Services" (GBR)
2005: still in service

Regards Riverman

http://riverman.gotdns.com


----------



## karbine

Thanks for the info on the Eileena. Ive also spoken about the Eileena to thames friends and they say the photo was early to mid 90s and under ownership of Catarmaran Cruisers seen carrying beer for there pleasure boats. Can i post this onto my site?

The 21T Bollard pull was on the GPS website so unless thats wrong im not sure.

Thanks for the info anyone.

P.S Check your inbox ive sent you a PM on barge race


----------



## karbine

There are a number of Thames tugs that i need more information on:

*Hurricane* - Owned by Thames & Medway Towage

_**History & Location at present wanted**_


----------

*Dutch Lady* - Owned by General Marine now laying on the Millwall Slipway at Greenwich. 

_**Complete History Wanted**_


----------

*Billy Bennett* - Owned by Alan C Bennett used on the Thames for a short while during the mid 1990s. 

_**History & Current Location wanted**_


----------


*Barney* - Owned by Thames & Medway towage now at Pipers Wharf Greenwich.

_***History wanted**_


----------


*Diana* - Owned by General Marine

_**History & Current Location wanted**_


----------


*William Ryan* - Operated by Cleanaway Ltd

_**Current Location wanted**_



----------

*ALA* 

_**Complete History Wanted**_


----------



## karbine

Another 1 to add to the list. ROSE STEEL owned by General Marine


----------



## Sylvaticus

karbine said:


> ... Great to hear the William Ryan is still about it was a great tug for its age,do you have any photos of her recently? ... [/b]


Hi I tumbled into this thread while googling for the William Ryan.

I have a picture, taken in London in 1961:

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3237/2929229752_92fe819337_o.jpg


----------



## scorcher

Interesting to read these postings, especially the mention of CLEMENTS KNOWLING. I often saw them pass Barnes Bridge in the 50"s. I have the Ian Allan ABC"s but would like photos of their fleet from the 50"s. Any suggestions please? I have Googled in vain.


----------



## Henry G Perry

karbine said:


> Thanks alot mate,good to have such a useful man like yourself to help (*))
> 
> My records show that P.B Everard was the TID 64 is this right?
> 
> -------
> 
> 1944 TID 64, 1946 CLAUDE, 1955 P.B. EVERARD
> 
> TID-class (numbered from 1 to 183, no nr 13) (T.I.D.=Tug,Inshore and Dock)
> 53,59 GRT, 14,47NRT, L21,46m(19,84), B5,30m, D2,23m(2,40) (65.0'x17.0'x7.4')
> welded steel, 1 scr, C2cyl by ?? (first 90 coal fired, next oil fired) 36bhp-220ihp, sp 8,5kn
> 
> 1944 -25/01: Launched by 'Richard Dunston' at Thorne (YN T.473)
> 1944 -xx/02: completed for the UK MOWT Ministry of War Transport, to naval duties
> 1945 -xx/12: To unknown in France, renamed CLAUDE
> 1955: To 'F.T. Everard & Sons Ltd', renamed P.B. EVERARD
> 1969: for breaking up to 'Stour Salvage Ltd' at Harwich


Everard had another TID5 renamed EA Everard in1948 and re engined in 1050 with a Newbury Diesel. I missed that because I went to sea H G Perry


----------



## jj richards

Thames tugs I would like to raise a glasse to Chris Thompson Towing Wizard,Towing Chieftain, Towing Diamond Argos T Eguinieo etc Alan Bennet
who employed redundant sailors in the 80,s and the90,s God Bless You!


----------



## Trish M

Bob S said:


> *SUN XVII * went to Italian company Rimorchiatori Napoletani about 1966/67 under the name *RANIA G*. Remember seeing her as such outward bound on the Thames at Rainham whilst working there, didn't carry a camera in those days so missed an opportunity to record it. She looked very smart with a black funnel with white interlocking RN.
> Built 1946
> 233 grt
> 
> *MARGARET LOCKET * became the *P B EVERARD * in 1970.
> Built 1951
> 74 grt


----------

